# Letty @ 12 weeks



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Failed attempt at stacking lol 
But you can tell she's looking good








After running around









Her telling me she gotta go potty


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

2 faaaaaannnssssss...... sorry saw them in the background and couldnt resist. 

Young lady is looking good man. Can definitely tell she aint a street dawg no mo'.


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

it gets hott !! And im surprised you didnt realize the fiance laying in front of the knocked out lol


Yeah shes put on great weight . shes filling out perfectly . im glad I got a bitch shes a change that I think we needed lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

love the last pic, she is adorable.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Such a good girl!!! She is growing beautifully! That last picture is awesome!


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks ladys .. Thats my fav also !


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Then and now she getting huge lol








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

She's adorable!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks  !


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Shes looking good bro!! She getting to be a handful yet? Before long the cutesy puppy stage will be long gone lol.


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Shes looking good bro!! She getting to be a handful yet? Before long the cutesy puppy stage will be long gone lol.


Thanks . She's been a handful for awhile I feel like she skipped the cute puppy stage lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

He looks like a handful.

But a super cute handful.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah she is thanks !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Little update @6 1/2

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Shes looking good. Small little girl. Pokemon blanket cracked me up after the shoe comment I made lol


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Lmao that's what made me take the pic .. Yeah she's a Shorty . Weighs about 38 lbs not to big

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Do you have to limit her outside time so she doesnt get sunburnt?


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

She looks like D's litter mate!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Do you have to limit her outside time so she doesnt get sunburnt?


Yeah I do she's gets burnt bad

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> View attachment 39978
> 
> 
> She looks like D's litter mate!!
> ...


Holy shit spitting image

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures Dynasty. The lovely Letty is looking good. Nice size dog, my guess is she''ll probably top out around 45 pounds. Perfect.

Joe


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Awww cute, thanks for the update!! She is looking good! I have to be worried about Mel's scar in the sun and lather him with sun block I can't imagine living where you are and worrying about the sun damage day in an day out. Se gonna have freckles soon enough I'm sure!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys !! The other day we took her to the beach and we covered in sun block lotion lol poor girl was trying to luck it off

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Theres that crazy dog. Looks good considering shes a loon.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

She's a beautiful girl!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

she is so sweet,pretty.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

she is precious!!! how old is she now?


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

She is looking great!


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys she's 9 months .. Haven't weight her in a long while but I assume 45-50

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Who ever said the devil is a lie hasn't met this bitch ..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

awww but she looks like an angel. lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

That broad is lookn great. Can't wait till July when i have to run from her lol


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

She don't run to fast so your safe lmao

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> awww but she looks like an angel. lol


The devil was once gods best angel lol .. So don't let the looks deceive you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Just a little update since I've been gone (I forgot the mother f'n password ) she is a year old already . Hate her more and more everyday lol .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

lol i love these pics i gotta give you all an update


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Dynasty said:


> lol i love these pics i gotta give you all an update


She was such a cute pup! I'm sure everyone else would love an update as much as I do.


----------

